# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Konferencija "Škola za sutra-od mozga do uma", 20. i 21. 9.

## mikka

prenosim iz maila

"Želja nam je najaviti Vam međunarodnu pedagošku konferenciju* "Škola za sutra – Od mozga do uma“*, koja će otvoriti važna pitanja o oblikovanju obrazovanja te kako ono treba pratiti promjene koje se događaju u društvu i svijesti pojedinaca tijekom procesa odrastanja i usvajanja znanja. 


  Konferencija se održava u Zagrebu, u dvorani FER-a,  20. i 21. rujna 2013.godine, a organizira ju *Institut za waldorfsku pedagogiju* u suradnji s* Agencijom za odgoj i obrazovanje koja  priznaje konferenciju kao stručno usavršavanje.*


     Na konferenciji sudjeluju Slavica Bašić sa Sveučilišta u Zadru, Anne Mangen, sa Sveučilišta Stavanger, David Brierley i Marry Barrat-Due, s fakulteta Rudolf Steiner u Oslu, Tobias Richter, Beč i Jasna Held, Dubrovnik, a posebna gošća je barunica Susan Greenfield, sa Sveučilišta u Oxfordu, vodeća znanstvenica na području istraživanja fizičke osnove svjesnosti te Alzheimerove i  Parkinsonove  bolesti.
*
Prijave na konferenciju*  do 19.9. iznose 750 kn, a za učitelje/odgojitelje/studente – 550 kn; dok su prijave na sam dan konferencije 850 kn, a za učitelje/odgojitelje/studente – 650 kn."

----------


## ivana zg

PODRŽIMO PROVOĐENJE DRŽAVNOG PEDAGOŠKOG STANDARDA ČIJI ĆE NORMATIVI PRIMORATI VLAST NA GRADNJU I OTVARANJE NOVIH ŠKOLA I VRTIĆA, OTVARANJE NOVIH RADNIH MJESTA I ŠTO JE NAJBITNIJE BOLJE UVJETE ZA NAŠU DJECU U VRTIĆIMA I ŠKOLAMA KONVENCIJE O PRAVIMA DJETETA! "Danas je možda više nego ikad prije, istina da će način na koji se ponašamo prema svojoj djeci odrediti budućnost svijeta." Ne dopustimo da još 30 godina degradiraju našu djecu!!!!!!!!!

----------

